# Free Christmas mp3s from Amazon, Plus More



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon is doing their 25 days of Christmas song downloads again this year. I seem to always forget and then have to play catch up - I did miss a couple already...
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_396718902_2?ie=UTF8&node=3301064011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=1N74175YEBENVX4Z1CSW&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1684474202&pf_rd_i=678551011

Plus these two New Age/Spa-type collections are currently free, I find I like this type of music when I'm reading (if any music at all) because it's less distracting for me than something familiar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Meemo!

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Double thanks!  Where did you find out about those two New Age free downloads?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Found them over on the right side of the page somewhere - they've changed the set up so I was poking around looking for more freebies and found them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just found a couple more free Christmas albums in addition to the individual songs of the day. There were a couple of other ones that I passed on but I got these:

     

I passed on these two:

 

ETA: Link to current free "albums" - note that some are actually only one song. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_bw_srch?page=1&rh=n%3A163856011%2Cp_36%3A0-1%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A625150011&rw_html_to_wsrp=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-10&pf_rd_r=01E9C01C3NW9GYXAV49C&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1602497102&pf_rd_i=678551011


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I first learned about this last year. So I have a couple of questions:
Do they give away the same tunes each year, or are they different?
Any idea when this will start up, or where I can go to check?
Thanks for any help. Music is good, and free is always better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's available now -- at least I saw some the other day.  I didn't pursue it because I have no need for more Christmas music, so no idea if it's different to what they've offered in previous years.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Meemo,
Thanks for this, even if it is from last year. I was searching for any free ones for this year and found this.
The last link you posted still works!

On edit:
There are 3 free Christmas songs here:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_14?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-music&field-keywords=free+christmas+music&sprefix=free+christmas%2Caps%2C267


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Hammerfan!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<merged a couple of free Christmas music threads -- sorry for any confusion>


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> I first learned about this last year. So I have a couple of questions:
> Do they give away the same tunes each year, or are they different?
> Any idea when this will start up, or where I can go to check?
> Thanks for any help. Music is good, and free is always better.


In the past it's mostly been different free songs from year to year, although I've occasionally come across a repeat. I haven't checked this year yet, but have already picked up one free Christmas album. Plus have a fair number of Christmas albums saved in Prime music.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

This year, Amazon seems to be focusing on pushing Prime Music - they're offering a 42-song playlist called "All Is Bright", all new performances from a number of artists (including Liz Phair, Lucinda Williams and Amanda Palmer). Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PR9PUB8/ref=dm_AIB_list_all Of course, if you don't have Prime, you have to pay to download, so no 25 free songs this year.  My favorite, and not just because it shares a title with a short story I just published, is Julian Moon's "Best Christmas Ever", about the secret joys in being broke over the holidays.


----------

